# strongest tubes?



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

any opinions on what are the strongest tubes? i want them for my trumark slingbow.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Theratube Silver is the thickest, heaviest draw weight tube.

Doesn't mean it's the best or the fastest, but it is heavy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I use Theratube Blue (3rd heaviest theratube) on my slingbow and it shoots ~400gr arrows very accurately out to 30yds.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I would recommand theratube black for hunting, and blue for target practice, but the strongest and thickest is as MJ said - theratube silver, if you want something that would last a very long time then its theratube silver, but you will need very heavy arrows for that.


----------

